

Ask HN: What are some examples of viral looping you've done? Did you succeed? - iamjonlee

Do you use viral looping as part of your startup? How successful have you been in doing so?<p>I read Viral Loop by Adam L. Penenberg and tried to experiment with Viral Looping, but not sure if my approach in doing so is accurate. Feedback?<p>http://blog.grooovy.me/69428087 for the read on the viral experiment
======
mattgratt
[http://www.seomoz.org/blog/how-to-win-tweets-and-
influence-s...](http://www.seomoz.org/blog/how-to-win-tweets-and-influence-
search-engines-with-paywithatweet)

600 some tweets, still going. Works good in certain verticals - works really
good in web analytics/online marketing.

------
cedel2k1
We wrote a blog post about successfully finding a voice over actor - for our
first screencast - using Google+. Worked out quite well ;-)
[http://blog.tape.io/what-a-success-why-google-is-a-plus-
for-...](http://blog.tape.io/what-a-success-why-google-is-a-plus-for-start)

~~~
metachris
Interesting, but what does this have to do with viral looping?

